# Location Services not working on iPod Touch 2G



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Whenever I open Maps, I get a message saying 'Cannot Determine Location'. I live in India and I think I have to submit my MAC Address here: Skyhook: How It Works > Submit Wi-Fi AP

I've read 2 ways to find out the MAC Address:

1. Connect the iPod Touch to the desired Wi-fi network, go to Settings ==> General ==> About and the value of 'Wi-fi address' is the MAC Address

OR
​2. Open Command Prompt on the PC (which is also connected to the same Wi-fi network), type ipconfig /all and the value next to 'Physical Address' is the MAC Address.

I've tried both options and both values are different. What should I do?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Bump topic


----------

